# R10 Upgrade limitations/restrictions



## Its_Kemosabe (Aug 16, 2002)

My intent is to use the WeaKnees process to increase the capacity of an R10. Are there and limitations or restrictions to adding a second 250 or 300 gig drive to this model? Will the software recognize the total storage capacity of the 2 drives? Will there be any meaningful degredation in the R10's response time given the 5x increase in capacity? Is there a specific manufacturer's drive that seems to perform best in the R10 and does there seem to be an "optimum" 2nd drive size that is recommended/prefered?

Thanks,
Herb


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

IMO, you are much better off to just get a replacement drive from Weakness, this way when your big new 300 gig drive fails down the road (and it will, just a matter of time), you can just throw the orignal drive back in, makes a great back up. THen you also don't have to worry about a bracket and extra heat. If I was gonna do it all over again, that's what I would do.


----------

